# Bootcamp Fenêtre d’installation réduite impossible à agrandir



## Had_Rien (28 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,
Je fais face à un problème en essayant de réinstaller une partition plus grande de Windows (après avoir supprimé une ancienne). Lorsque Windows s’ouvre enfin, la fenêtre d’installation de Bootcamp s’ouvre mais que à 1/4 et je ne peux donc pas naviguer dessus ni l’agrandir.
Quelqu’un a déjà eu à faire à ce genre de problème? (Sachant que tout fonctionnait bien lors d’une installation il y a quelques semaines)


----------



## RubenF (2 Août 2020)

Had_Rien a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je fais face à un problème en essayant de réinstaller une partition plus grande de Windows (après avoir supprimé une ancienne). Lorsque Windows s’ouvre enfin, la fenêtre d’installation de Bootcamp s’ouvre mais que à 1/4 et je ne peux donc pas naviguer dessus ni l’agrandir.
> Quelqu’un a déjà eu à faire à ce genre de problème? (Sachant que tout fonctionnait bien lors d’une installation il y a quelques semaines)


Hello, 
Essaie de kill le processus dans Windows et re-tente un lancement manuel. tu devrais trouver le pilote d'install dans ton explorateur windows, sinon tu le retrouves facilement sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## Locke (2 Août 2020)

Had_Rien a dit:


> Lorsque Windows s’ouvre enfin, la fenêtre d’installation de Bootcamp s’ouvre mais que à 1/4 et je ne peux donc pas naviguer dessus ni l’agrandir.


Par défaut c'est cet écran...




...essaye ceci. Il faut que le curseur soit dans la fenêtre contextuelle, ce qui semble le cas, tu fais un appui sur la touche Tab qui devrait sélectionner une des 3 options du bas. Ensuite tu fais un appui 2 fois sur la touche flèche Gauche, puis un appui sur la flèche Droite qui devrait sélectionner l'option Suivant et tu valides avec la touche Entrée et vois ce qu'il se passe.

Sinon, pour quitter une application sous Windows, c'est le raccourci *alt + F4*. Par la suite, tu relances cet utilitaire et la fenêtre doit retrouver sa taille initiale.


----------

